# Shortening Bachmann tender



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm sure that this has been discussed here before, but I am feeling too lazy to go hunting. So here is the question (s). How much does one cut out of the center of a B-mann Big Hauler tender to make it look more like something from the DRGW? It seems to me that the tender as is, is wayyyy too long. Also where does one make the cuts? And lastly, since the cuts will take out the posts holding the electrical board, is it ok to use double sided tape to reinstall it? I know these may be redundent questions, but there they are. Thanks in advance as usual.


----------



## Jeff Livingston (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,

Not sure about D&RGW but I cut about an inch out of the Big Hauler tender to mimic the OR&L. One cut just forward of the tool box and another just aft. I cut the frame at the other end to avoid overlapping joints. The sound board in the tender is just a little more than usless so I throw it away but see no reason why double sided foam tape can't be used to secure it.









Jeff Livingston
Kaneohe, Hawaii


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Personnally I think its way too squat. I added another piece to make it taller.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I plan on shortening mine too, I'm trying to decide between 1" and 2", and adding taller coal boards.


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

That's my thinking too. I would like to shorten it between 1&2 inches and raise the coal bunker, but where to start the cuts. That is the big question.


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Under the pipe runs I should think.


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Rod,

Pipe Runs? What are they and where?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Greg, as of right now I plan on taking 1-1/2" out of the overall tender length. I also plan on shortening the coal bunker by 1" to make more room on the rear deck for an air tank. I pretty much plan on taking mine right out of the middle. 

However, i'm plan on putting Airwire R/C and a sound system in it, so that may change my whole plan.


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Greg 
I have cut several bodies and find the best place is near the end between two rivets makes it easier to sand/file/scrape the joint and put in any filler if required. 

I use a razor saw to cut 

Coal rails (Hungy boards look good as well) 
Dave


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I sectioned right out of the MIDDLE on mine... and reinforced the joint on the inside with the removed pieces turned sideways. I'll be using the trucks from the Aristo c-16s tender because I like the way they look better. (The loco is a c-16 with a 2 window bug mauler cab and wider pilot beam) 

The B'mann sound board bit the dust. I haven't decided if I'm going to use the one out of the Aristo yet.


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

The pipe run can be seen on the tender in the pic above running from the air tank.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By up9018 on 10/09/2008 8:33 PM
Greg, as of right now I plan on taking 1-1/2" out of the overall tender length. I also plan on shortening the coal bunker by 1" to make more room on the rear deck for an air tank. I pretty much plan on taking mine right out of the middle. 

However, i'm plan on putting Airwire R/C and a sound system in it, so that may change my whole plan 












Here is a "Big Hauler" tender that as I cut 2-3/8" out of the middle with a chop saw (cut slow and make sure to match/align the rivets) this tender has RCS, Serra, a 3" speaker and it used to have 12 sub NiCad batteries in it...I recently replaced the NiCads with a 14.4 Li-ion Battery pack...
boy I need to take a new pictures...this was taken 6 or 7 years ago with one of the first digital cameras... 

.








For what it's worth to make room for an air tank on the "big Hauler" tender I moved the rear bulk head 1-1/8" forward here is a picture of two "Big Haulers" with air tanks...
Maybe I'll do the same to the above 0-6-0's tender..... 
there are more pictures on my web site...


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Dean and all who commented. This is exactly what I am looking for. I thing that 2 3/8 is a little too much for me but an inch and a half might just do the trick. I really like what you did with those tenders in the second photo. I haven't visited your web sight in quite a while and it looks like I need to go again. One of these days, I will get down to see your layout in person.


----------

